# Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hat jemand eine Idee, wie man vertrocknetes und nach dem Streichen vergessenes Malerkrepp von einer Fensterscheibe wieder abbekommt? :beeten


----------



## glasklar (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

hallo anke

hast du ein ceranfeld als herd 
mit der klinge die du zum reinigen des ceranfeldes  benutzt geht das super
oder mit einer glashobel( ganz dünne rasierklinge )aber vorsicht nicht schneiden


----------



## Dodi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

Hallo Anke!

In der Rubrik "Bau eines Teiches" hat dieses Thema nichts zu suchen. Ich hab's mal verschoben.


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

Danke Dodi, ich war mir auch nicht sicher wo ich nun hinmuß...
Obwohl, bei mir gehört das irgendwie doch zum Bau meines Teiches, naja egal.

@ Willi, hallo ja hab ich. Stimmt, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Dankeschön, siehste, manchmal sind es die einfachsten Dinge, die einem nicht einfallen...


----------



## Dodi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

Hi Anke,

ich musste auch erste einmal überlegen, wo ich dieses Thema hintue, irgendwie passt es nirgends so richtig...  

Hast Du denn die Scheibe im Teich?


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

... nee am Teich, d.h. an den Teich grenzt ein Schuppen  und darin ist die Scheibe. Da war ich vorhin nämlich gerade tätig... und habe daran "gebaut". Gehört zur Teichaußenansicht und da ich diese Seite vor ein paar Wochen schön gestrichen hatte und mir heute auffiel, daß das Krepp noch dran klebt...:dumm 

(Wer keine Arbeit hat der macht sich welche.)

Aber jetzt ist es ja schon geklärt. Und in der Plauderecke ist es ja notfalls immer richtig.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

Im Zweifel passt das Thema aber auch zu Teichbau wenn die Scheibe ganz woanders ist, weil man den Krepp ja vergessen hat als man am Teich gebaut hat. 

Jaha ... man braucht nur die passende Ausrede  

Wolf


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

... ja eben, oder zur Technik, weil dahinter im Schuppen die Geräte und Maschinen liegen, die man zum Teichbau gebraucht hat...
Siehste, man ist hier nirgendwo falsch...


----------



## Frank (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

... das Zündschloss klemmt. 
Das Zündschloss vom Komatsu Servicewagen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das wieder gängig bekommt?

Wie das Thema gehört hier ned her? Natürlich!
Der Servicewagen war unterwegs zu mir, um bei dem Bagger, welcher bei mir den Teich buddelt einen Hydraulikschlauch zu wechseln ... 

Ihr seit ja um keine Ausrede verlegen, näi näi 

Bevor es wieder jemand in den falschen Hals bekommt: Das war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## simon (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

wow
frank hat nen witz gemacht
gruss ismon


----------



## Frank (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

[OT]Oh, der Schiedsmann, der den platten Witz erkannt hat, schaut auch mal wieder vorbei. ... Wie schön. [/OT]


----------



## Trautchen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Malerkrepp entfernen - wie?*

... naja Hauptsache mein Krepp geht wieder ab...


----------

